# Wagontop Caboose



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am modelling B&O and I was lucky enough to pick up a few wagon top boxcars today at my local hobby shop. I would like to pick up a wagontop caboose however they seem hard to find. How often do FVM release them? And when they do, is there a pre-order available?

Thanks
Jason


----------



## spookshow (Jun 5, 2015)

FVM just introduced that model earlier this year, so whatever's left out there is still from the first production run. My guess is that it'll be a year or two before they're run again. Pre-orders were available on the the first run, so I assume the same would apply to future runs.

I don't know what era you're modeling, but Brooklyn Locomotive Works still has some of the 70's Chessie wagontops in stock.

Cheers,
-Mark


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, they had a couple of Chessie cabooses as well but nothing earlier. I am modelling transition era so that I can get the best of both worlds... steam and early diesels.

I will keep my eye out for them.

Jason


----------



## Undermidnight (Jul 23, 2015)

Found me a couple based on a tip from a fellow member of my model rr club. They were at a local hobby shop.










Whoohooo!!!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, nice.

Cycleops...here''s another pair cabooses with yet another
design.

Don


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*several cabooses*

they are one neat item to have on the end of your train. I've have several, that's the era,
time frame, I'm trying to represent wright now.Regard's,tr1


----------

